# john deere 125 snowblower question



## tmoney (Dec 2, 2011)

i have a 125 and want to know what you cats think about putting a 44" snowblower on it. 

is the machine big enough to put the blower on or is it not sufficent horsepower?


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

I think there is sufficient HP, it's the tranny I'd be worried about...


----------

